

What would you like to see in a web API's pre-launch landing page? - dangravell

I'm launching http://www.onemusicapi.com soon and hoping to build a mailing list of developers interested in using the service.<p>The landing page is currently sparse with little detail. What extra information would <i>you</i> like to  see on the page before it convinces you to hand over your email address? Likely pricing? API examples?
======
randomchars
So indication as to the type of data available, the format of the data
(json/xml/yaml/etc.) would be really helpful as is some pricing if you have
any estimates.

~~~
dangravell
Yep, I thought plain examples of input and output. I'm obviously a bit nervous
about pricing estimates (I might need to raise them later).

------
ammmir
examples and pricing :)

how is this different from the echo nest? what kind of data are you extracting
from wikipedia?

i'm building <http://cloudplay.fm> and would have a need for an API like this.

~~~
dangravell
This will be more specifically 'release' or album oriented metadata than the
echonest, which is far broader in scope and whose own metadata is more track
oriented.

Arguably, being album oriented goes against the trend in the world of the 99p
download. But there still exist niches where album orientation is important.

